# Who is Sai?



## az0r (Mar 27, 2006)

ive been surfing around and a few weeks ago i found a charector named sai   i no all about him 

but wat dose he look like   dose anyone have ne pics?

if any1 could help itlll be great ok thanx heapz


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I found this on deviantArt. I know nothing about him or how he ties into Naruto though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There were mentions of him possibly being an Uchiha?


----------



## az0r (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he replaces sasuke in team 7 after sasuke is wit orichimaru    





*Spoiler*: __ 



sai  dies after gettin hung


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

Er spoiler :|


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.  He is Sasuke's replacement in Team 7.
2.  You WILL hate him.  Everyone else does.


----------



## secludedly (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler/Sai.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai is a Konohagakure ninja who is sort of Danzou's(A guy who hated all the former Hokage's and wants to be Hokage himself) special child from a special sector of ANBU called ROOT that got disbanded. In ROOT, you are not allowed to feel or have emotions, so Sai tries denying the fact his brother is dead, taking out all his pain with his art and drawings in which he can create Jutsu's out of. He can draw images and erect them from the pages in a sort of Genjutsu/Bunshin-type way. He joins Team 7(With the character named 'Yamatou' replacing an injured Kakashi) for a mission to find the Akatsuki spy, which turned out to be Kabuto, but really, Kabuto was just playing being a spy as him and Orochimaru tried to jump Team 7. Sai then told Orochimaru a message, not allowing readers to know it yet, and they all left to the hide-out where now... Sai is meeting with Sasuke, teaming with Orochimaru and Kabuto.





*Edit by Lexie - added spoilertags. And thank you for ACTUALLY answering the question*


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

secludedly said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sai is a Konohagakure ninja who is sort of Danzou's(A guy who hated all the former Hokage's and wants to be Hokage himself) special child from a special sector of ANBU called ROOT that got disbanded. In ROOT, you are not allowed to feel or have emotions, so Sai tries denying the fact his brother is dead, taking out all his pain with his art and drawings in which he can create Jutsu's out of. He can draw images and erect them from the pages in a sort of Genjutsu/Bunshin-type way. He joins Team 7(With the character named 'Yamatou' replacing an injured Kakashi) for a mission to find the Akatsuki spy, which turned out to be Kabuto, but really, Kabuto was just playing being a spy as him and Orochimaru tried to jump Team 7. Sai then told Orochimaru a message, not allowing readers to know it yet, and they all left to the hide-out where now... Sai is meeting with Sasuke, teaming with Orochimaru and Kabuto.





aghh we have a lot of anime only people here please use spoiler tags :|


----------



## Soritia (Mar 27, 2006)

And here's an official picture of what Sai looks like

*Spoiler*: __ 









and a lot of what secludedly is speculative.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 27, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> ive been surfing around and a few weeks ago i found a charector named sai   i no all about him
> 
> but wat dose he look like   dose anyone have ne pics?
> 
> if any1 could help itlll be great ok thanx heapz



Please read the manga if you want to find it out.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 27, 2006)

1) Please stop typing with your asscheeks.
2) Please read the manga.
3) Someone please get secludedly to tag his post or something.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 27, 2006)

What a slow reader....nah just kidding, I hope you know that sai is a guy....


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 27, 2006)

You should really read the manga. This thread is a major spoiler to those who watch the series. 



			
				Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> sai dies after gettin hung


If you read the manga, you know that doesn't happen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai has no dick


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sai has no dick



Dam true


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 27, 2006)

I suggest you just read the Manga as the current arc in my opinion has been absolutely incredible, interesting, shocking, and a cruesendo of plot unmatched by anything since The Chunin Arcs (and I LOVE the V.O.T.E. fight). But if you really want it ruined for you ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sai doesn't show up until chapter 281. He is a very mysterious character who wears a smile most of the time but has, by his own admission, "no emotion" and so it is a front. He also is extremely rude ... he starts off by attacking Naruto with his drawing jutsu, then insulting Naruto's manhood (I'm not remotely joking here!), and then calling Sakura ugly. Eventually he even calls Sasuke a traitor in front of the two (you can imagine how that one went!) He was placed on "Team Kakashi" by Danzou, a known warhawk with a lot of political influence, and then given a secret mission from Danzou ... and by all evidence Sai is an emotionless tool of Danzou's.  

The only personality he has portrayed (if you can call it that) has to do with a mysterious book of drawings Sai has been keeping despite the disapproval by Danzou's organization "Roots" ... and he claims it belongs to his brother who is apparently dead. And he won't let anyone touch it. Recently though, in the act of carrying out his secret mission, Sai lost his book and it is presently being looked through by Sakura, Naruto, and Yamato (Kakashi's "temporary" replacement ... another ANBU guy with his own mysterious past and skill set) The contents can be interpreted many ways but it seems that Sai may have killed his brother. Sai is currently with Orochimaru, Kabuto and Sasuke. The hanging at the end of 298 was a trick to stall the pursuing Team Kakashi.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Mar 27, 2006)

sai is a girlly idiot guy who has no dick at all not to forget that he is most probablly gay and the guy who will die


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 27, 2006)

Sai=Lord of The Penises.


----------



## Utz (Mar 27, 2006)

Q Answered, thanks to all who used spoiler tags!

Recycling


----------

